# [KDE] Shortcut für Windows + D



## Thomas D (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Eine ganz banale Frage, doch im Netz finde ich irgendwie nichts dazu: Was ist unter KDE das Pendant für Windows + D - also 'Desktop anzeigen' bzw. 'alle Anwendungen minimieren'?

MfG, Thomas D.


----------



## stain (29. Februar 2008)

Alle aktiven Fenster lassen sich unter KDE mit der Tastenkombination Strg+Alt+D minimieren.


----------



## Thomas D (29. Februar 2008)

Danke: Genau das habe ich gesucht ;-)!


----------



## ToniCE (1. März 2008)

Du kannst dir natürlich auch im Kontrollzentrum unter Tastenkürzel die gewohnten Windowskürzel (als alternativen) einrichten.  Dann macht die Windowstaste sogar unter KDE sinn.


----------



## Thomas D (8. Mai 2009)

rummeldibummel hat gesagt.:


> Alle aktiven Fenster lassen sich unter KDE mit der Tastenkombination Strg+Alt+D minimieren.



Unter KDE 4.2 scheint das nicht mehr so zu sein. Habe nun unter _Systemeinstellungen/Tastatur & Maus_ nachgeschaut, aber hier leider auch keinen passenden Eintrag alla "Alle Fenster minimieren" gefunden. Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich im neuen KDE drücken muss bzw. wo ich diese Funktionalität entsprechend konfigurieren kann?


----------

